# give this one a try



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi folks,thought you might like this one,watched it earlier,think it was released early in the year,you might of seen it but here"s the trailer anyway!! "enjoy"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The movie is Cassadaga. The trailer was interesting in the beginning as a supernatural ghost story, but it looks like it devolves into torture porn. So I don't think it's my cup of tea.


----------

